# Basszone Pr Bobbin.



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah so I was looking into the beautiful knots FG & PR & decided to buy one of these.

Sick of my casting rods bumping through the guides with the uni knot.










I have never really tried any other knots other than a double uni for connecting my braid.

I purchased it for around $70 off AU ebay, which was $30 cheaper than alot of the ones in the local shops & $60 cheaper than a JM one.

Its pretty basic once you watch a few videos with english subtitles.

here is my first one, I have a cupful of not so good ones & I have since done this one again as they only need to be about 5cm.



I also have since trimmed the tags with a lighter but you get the idea.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

The line pictured is 30lb jerry brown & 30lb black magic fluoro. Obviously I am no expert with my 1.5 hours of experience but I thought I would throw it up.

The Pr knot is said to be close to a 100 Percent knot & there is not actually any knots involved, just a bout 20-30 half hitches.

Alot of guys rate them for big popper casting & jigging.

I find when I run say 6lb braid with a 20lb leader & microguides thats when I notice the biggest trouble with the double uni.. I have used glue to some extent, but these days I find the weakest point is my lure / jighead connection & the leader connection seems to last the test of time.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Very interested to hear how you go mate. I gave up on the FG after about a year and a half and a few hundred attempts as I found it was super strong until it unexplainably let go.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

$70 for a bobbin? A bobbin?
Jeepers tonight

I can tie those knots with a $2.50 bobbin with a sinker bent around the legs
And a rubber band

Alternatively, I can tie this knot for free - also 100%
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=63080&p=668407&hilit=knot#p668414


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I looked up all the cheap ways to make them with lead and fly tying bobbins but I must of wanted some bling in the tackle box. The adjustable tension is pretty handy however.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I am not sure how good these are for light line but I will soon find out.

4LB powerpro to 20lb black magic PR with the old uni (not the best uni)

goes through the microguides a treat.

They say the hardest part about getting this & the fg knot right is how you finish the knot. I used about 15 underhand & overhand knots over the top of the leader & then you cut the leader in close & then you do another 10-15 underhand & overhand loops. You vary doing one underhand then the next overhand. You can burn melt the leader to avoid slippage & its best to wet the line before hand.

I like my new toy.





Yes I need to wash that fork.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

After four months using this knot.. coming from a double uni the bobbin is worth every cent.......

Its strong I have dealt with a few snags now, one today was on 20lb line and 20lb leader, there was an owner st66 treble buried deep in some reef & all my power and might I battled it for 20 odd minutes from a few directions for no breakage, I had to cut the line.. normally I can break 20lb setups somewhere.

I am making my leaders a bit longer and just cutting them short every trip, if need be.. previously I was a bit pedantic and I used to re-rig most trips just to avoid any failure.

My recommendation is go for it! Leader is expensive for the price of two rolls of good fluoro you have allready paid for it.

You will get improved strength and better casting distance, less chance of your lure flying off.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

After about 30 goes I can do it in 5 minutes but normally takes 10. I do 10 over and underhand knots then snip the leader short then another 10-15 knots then I finish it with a rizzuto knot or reverse uni its over engineered the way I do it but the only real trouble I have is remembering if im doing over or under.

I only use it at home if I bustoff on the water then I keep it simple


----------

